# Looking for compound bow reviewers - write great & honest reviews and get paid...



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

-----------------------------------------------
We are looking for compound bow reviewers. 
-----------------------------------------------
You could be involved in writing just 1 review (if you know 1 bow particularly well) or this could be a long term research/writing job if done to our specifications and quality requirements. Althought eventually you will need to do the research for products yourself, we can help you get started by providing pre-researched info for the first reviews you will be writing. 

We are looking for 100% native English writers with correct grammar and spelling. The reviews need to be 100% unique. 

Each review needs to contain 600 - 800 words and must contain a number of paragraphs highlighting different aspects about the reviewed bow (we will send you our template with sample paragraphs).

We need to know how much you will write each review for also. So, please give us a fixed price for this job as well. The lowest price will not automatically win this contract. The highest quality and attention to our direction will win.

------------------------------
Ideal candidate will:
------------------------------
1. be passionate about archery and compound bows 
2. be happy about improving archery industry while earning additional income
3. be completely unbiased (no bashers please)
4. always think about both pros & cons when writing reviews
5. be dedicated and will have good time management skills 


-----------------------------------------------
If you are interested please contact us:
-----------------------------------------------
Overall, if you feel like you (or someone you know) could write a quality unbiased review about 1 or more bows and would like to improve archery while being paid, please let us know by sending an email at improve.archery[at]gmail.com (replace [at] with the @ symbol in the email address). 

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have in this thread.

Dave


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

I sent you an email. 

Thanks, 
Amber


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

PM and email sent. Looking forward to hearing back.

Dave


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, PMs answered. 

Please note, we might be interested in working with many reviewers, so this is not just 1 position. If you feel like you can review 1 bow that you used/have please feel free to contact me.

Dave


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Email sent. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

All emails answered. Thanks for your interest, guys.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I pm'd you sounds cool.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

shootertg said:


> I pm'd you sounds cool.


Thanks buddy. Details sent.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

PM sent waiting to hear from you.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Dave sent you an email with hopefully pics added to it.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Sorry Dave just checked the emails and found that you got the one I wanted you to get. Gene


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Dave sent you a PM .


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Dave sample sent contact me through my email. thanks


----------



## sharpstickod (Sep 3, 2010)

pm sent....hope to hear from you


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## LadyBowtech (Feb 12, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I already wrote a pretty good review. If you would like to check it out, I will attach the link. It is on the Mathews Reezen 6.5

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1486169


----------



## logansdad (Feb 12, 2010)

please send me the info,
thanks


----------



## mattcraighead (Jul 21, 2008)

Email Sent


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

E-mail sent.


----------



## nate12 (Feb 12, 2010)

Would like more info please pm. Thanks


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

nate12 said:


> Would like more info please pm. Thanks


All PMs and emails answered. 

Just wanted to add that we are interested in building long-term relationships with passionate archery writers. It's not only about reviewing bows, we plan to create useful articles, HOW-TOs, etc. If you are interested and passionate and want to make the difference by helping other folks while being paid for that please get in touch. Either PM or email me - always eager to hear from passionate archers. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you send us the bows to review?


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

iammarty said:


> Do you send us the bows to review?


No. At this stage we ask to find a dealer or shoot your own bows, and review as per our standards. Also, interviewing as many people as possible (archery clubs) who shoot a particular bow and doing comprehensive research online are another important aspects of the review process. This way, information is collected from many sources and reviews don't reflect opinions of one person only. So, if you are passionate about archery and want to review even just 1 bow that you own please get in touch - not only will you be paid but you will also help many archers by sharing your knowledge.

Please also take into account that we would be interested to hear from those archers who are interested to write very useful articles such as HOW-TOs, guides, etc. It's not all about bow reviews only. We are planning to introduce many more useful articles, HOW-TOs, guides to our website to make it even more useful for archers. 

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## kyfats (Aug 6, 2005)

"Please also take into account that we would be interested to hear from those archers who are interested to write very useful articles such as HOW-TOs, guides, etc. It's not all about bow reviews only. We are planning to introduce many more useful articles, HOW-TOs, guides to our website to make it even more useful for archers." 
"

PM info to me please.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

We are in the process of writing some great HOW-TOs and guides, stay tuned, something very innovative coming...


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

*More writers needed to join the team and have fun!*

Guys,

We are looking for more writers/reviewers. We already have some people delivering great reviews/HOW-TOs. It's fun - you will be involved in delivering great and useful content. Many archers will appreciate your contribution. Most importantly our current writers enjoy the process - our team is fun to work with, and we all genuinely enjoy what we do. 

So, if you are passionate about helping other archers and want to be involved in something exciting and innovative please get in touch with me (email or PM as explained in the first post). You will be involved in one or more of the following activities: writing/recording reviews, writing articles, HOW-TOs, guides, etc.

Thanks very much for your interest. Give it a go now - it will be fun.

Dave.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Still looking for very passionate archers to become part of our editor team. It will be fun. Please PM me or email at improve(dot)archery(at)gmail(dot)com or simply reply to this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Dave, 
I would appreciate it if you could please PM me the info on your reviewer program. Thank you. 
Randy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrades (Jul 5, 2010)

I would be very interested in this. I work as a bowtech in a archery shop, and have the chance to shhot alot of bows and also use alot of equipment. I have been bowhunting for over 20 years her in the midwest, and love the sport! Pm me and let me know please.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

shrades said:


> I would be very interested in this. I work as a bowtech in a archery shop, and have the chance to shhot alot of bows and also use alot of equipment. I have been bowhunting for over 20 years her in the midwest, and love the sport! Pm me and let me know please.


We are looking for passionate writers. Join our team and have fun while writing intersting content and being paid for that. Please PM or email at improve[ dot ]archery[ at ]gmail.com

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking for more passionate writers. Join our team and have fun while writing intersting content and being paid for that. Please PM or email at improve[ dot ]archery[ at ]gmail.com

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## dfolk (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent you a PM Dave, Please send details.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

This is perfect for me. It's late now, but I will certainly send an email tomorrow. Look forward to the opportunity!


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I've got to say that Dave is awesome to work with. It's a lot of fun doing what you love to do and writing about what you find with new bows.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

shootertg said:


> I've got to say that Dave is awesome to work with. It's a lot of fun doing what you love to do and writing about what you find with new bows.


Thanks for your kind words buddy. 

We are looking for more writers. We have lots of ideas on how to make the archery industry better. 
Just want to find more passionate fellow team members who would like to have fun while writing great reviews/HOW-TOs/guides (and at the same time being paid for that).

So, if you are interested in becoming part of the team and make this world better while having fun contact us any time. We are always interested to hear from people who are passionate about archery. Just send a PM or reply in this thread.

Dave


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bow_Explorer said:


> Thanks for your kind words buddy.
> 
> We are looking for more writers. We have lots of ideas on how to make the archery industry better.
> Just want to find more passionate fellow team members who would like to have fun while writing great reviews/HOW-TOs/guides (and at the same time being paid for that).
> ...


Just sent you an email! Im very interested!


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Honestly this sounds interesting, but I think it would be hypocritical for me to write a "how to" about archery. Or review a bow. I'm no expert on either.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

In for later


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, all emails and PM answered. 

Guys, please get in touch if you are interested (don't worry about experience too much - no one was born as an archery expert).

If you are passionate and willing to learn just get in touch - it will be fun.

Dave


----------



## Dukepiles (Jun 26, 2012)

I would very interested to see how this works, please send me some information on it.


----------



## atte (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes im interetsed to send me a message!


----------



## cblackmar (Jun 15, 2012)

How would you like any articles on the philosophy of archery? I can alos do reviews with my local club on bows and how-too's. I can send out a sempl paper I wrote on the philosophy part if you would like. Thanks, Charles.


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Dave

I'm interested, please send a message.

Jeff


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Guys, 

Again, if you are interested in joining our team and you are passionate about archery please:

1) reply in this thread, or
2) PM me, or
3) sent an email at: improve[[d-o-t]]archery[[at]]gmail[[d-o-t]]com

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Looking for compound bow reviewers - write great & honest reviews and get paid...*

I'm interested sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Sent you a pm requesting more information. I'm very interested in this opportunity. Please get back in touch with me so we can work something out.

Look forward to hearing from you,

Cody

Feel free to call me at (606) 269 3728


----------



## 2_Smithereenz (Feb 1, 2010)

Always in for a writing contest and I'm in. I've got 3 paid articles under my belt and I'm not stopping anytime soon. 
Sent y'all an email hope you choose me to represent.
Chris


----------



## 2_Smithereenz (Feb 1, 2010)

Just asking, but does anyone have experience or a claim to actually writing an article of any kind? Not to mention any writing experience?


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for your interest guys. 

Please contact us any time if you are interested. We are always eager to hear from passionate archers who would like to be involved in improving the archery industry while having fun.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

I sent a PM and never got any response??



Bow_Explorer said:


> Thanks for your interest guys.
> 
> Please contact us any time if you are interested. We are always eager to hear from passionate archers who would like to be involved in improving the archery industry while having fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

parker_hunter said:


> I sent a PM and never got any response??


Always answering all PMs, can you please try again? Thanks!


----------



## Firelord777 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Dave, I sent you an email,

From: [email protected]

Cheers


----------

